# Foreign License question



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I've been gone for a few months, and upon my return I got the following email asking this question. Has anyone seen or heard of this member?? I have no idea who they are or why *I *got the question....

*hpcit*








Newbie User
*MassCops Cadet*
Join Date: Jan 2009
Posts: 0 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts 
Rep Power: 0









*Driving with Foreign License in Massachusetts* 
Dear Sirs,

I have been cited for driving without license in Massachusetts. But, i had my foreign license in possession during the cop issued me the Citation. My country is in list of countries who signed the Geneva Act 1949. My license expires on 2010. My license is in English. I am waiting for the hearing dates to be sent by mail. How can i tackle this issue? Do i have to plead for guilty? (or) i have not done anything incorrect according to law? Do i have to appoint attorney to assist me in this case?

Thanks,
Rox

Its good to be back but I am having a tough time catching up on 3,476 new posts.........


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It looks like they signed up to do research or just send you a PM as they've never made a post. Don't you feel all warm and fuzzy inside? ;-)


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

USMCTrooper said:


> My country is in list of countries who signed the Geneva Act 1949.


Somebody has got to be screwing with you.:-k


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh Wolfman... That's so awful!! I'm going to be seeing that face in my dreams now... very very bad dreams.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

This is what he really meant USMCTrooper:

Dear Sir, 

I value the opinion of you. Recently, an authority figure of your country have been given to me a paper with accusations of a terrible nature. I will send to you a cheque from the Republic of Nigeria in the amount of $20,000 USD. I require of you to deposit the cheque, and send to me of $10,000 USD. I give to you in good faith $10,000 for your assistance in the matter before me. Sir, be well, I thank to you for assistance.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Is this the license photo?


Chicken Wangggg Chicken Wangggg hot dogs and balogna, chillin wit my homies


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Odrama's half-brother?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Tell me you dont see a comparison between his mouth and that of a Hippos.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

USMC, he/she must have heard you were an AUTHORITY on 90/10s......... hahahah


----------

